# Can I add temporary, non toxic color to my toddlers hair for Halloween?



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

My 16 mo is going to be a rockstar for Halloween, and along with a sweet mohawk (gotta love that crazy baby hair), I was thinking it might be fun to add a little bit of pink. She has very blonde hair, so I worry about it never coming out! I don't want to do koolaid, I've heard that with really light hair it sometimes never washes out. I also read about using a crayola washable marker for streaks, would that work? I also have white-blonde hair, so I might try it in mine before putting it on her. Any other ideas?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a friend who regularly lets her girls do the washable crayola markers. Looks super cute and seems to wash out just fine.

-Angela


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks! Did they have light hair?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

If she has really blond hair I would use caution. My sister MIL is a natural white blond and did some red spray in color ...







it didnt all wash out and she had pink hair for a while.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

My 6mo DD is going to be an 80s rockstar for halloween. I'm still trying to figure out what to use. I'm considering blueberries or blackberries or something. Her hair is a bit darker, but not really dark. She also has way less hair, but I want to dye her little baby curl. Since she's SO young I've decided not to use anything I wouldn't feed her.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I did the spray stuff in a can on ds a few months ago for crazy hair day at his school. It stinks, so you probably don't want to use that. I also did regular semi permanent hair dye because he wanted hearts dyed in his hair (so I'm probably not a great judge of what is temporary  )

I think they make comb in stuff that you can usually get near the halloween stuff. It is essentially colored mascra that washes out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myfairbabies* 
Thanks! Did they have light hair?

I'd say one girl has blond, the other medium blond/light brown. The blond one is not QUITE as light as your dd's.

-Angela


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know if you were even considering it, but don't use the spray stuff on super light blond hair. I once had pink hair for a month in 6th grade.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll go with the markers, or maybe look into food. I wonder how well beet juice stains...


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myfairbabies* 
Thanks everyone! I think I'll go with the markers, or maybe look into food. I wonder how well beet juice stains...

Beet juice is actually what everyone keeps recommending to me.

I can't decide what color I want to go for, though.

I have been warned that it's easy to stain the scalp.


----------

